# log4j warnung



## BMC-Taz (30. Dez 2012)

Hallo,

ich bekomme graue Haare und ich weiss nichteinmal, ob ich in diesem Bereich an der richtigen Stelle poste. Ich habe mit Java fast keine Erfahrung, habe aber jetzt schon am Anfang erhebliche Probleme mit Klassenpfaden und dem zum Laufen bringen eines vorhandenen Projektes. Ich bin nur Windows anwender, habe ein XP Pro mit aus meiner Sicht laufendem Java, HelloWorld funktioniert.

Ich muss mich mit folgendem Softwareprojekt beschäftigen. SQUIN - Query the Web of Linked Data

Habe aber wirkliche Probleme das ganze überhaupt auf meinem Rechner zum laufen zu bringen. Es gibt mehrere Möglichkeiten das ganze zu benutzen. Ich benötige die Konsolenversion. Habe es bisher aber nur geschafft eine leere Anfrage fehlerfrei zu starten. 

->$java -cp commons-codec-1.5.jar;htmlparser-1.3.1.jar;httpclient-4.1.2.jar;httpcore-4.1.3.jar;icu4j-3.4.4.jar;java-rdfa-0.4.1.jar;jena-arq-2.9.0-incubating.jar;jena-core-2.7.0-incubating.jar;jena-iri-0.9.0-incubating.jar;log4j-1.2.16.jar;slf4j-api-1.6.4.jar;slf4j-log4j12-1.6.4.jar;squin-0.1.4.jar;xercesImpl-2.10.0.jar;xml-apis-1.4.01.jar org.squin.command.query
No Query String or Query File

Bis zu dieser Stelle habe ich schon fast ne Woche gebraucht, habe an dieser Stelle auch gleich mal ne Frage, ob es nicht möglich ist, Standardpfade für Java-jar-bibliotheken zu definieren. Warum geht es unter Windows nicht, dass ich java -cp pfad/*.jar org.squin.command.query angebe? Wobei das jetzt nicht mein grundsätzliches Problem ist, starte das einfach über ne bat-datei und kann mich damit zufriedengeben. Aber neugierig bin ich schon etwas. Habe bereits versucht die Jar-Dateien in den Standardsuchpfad von Windows aufzunehmen, das funktionierte natürlich nicht.

Nun zu meinem eigentlichen Problem. Wenn ich nun versuche folgende Anfrage anzuhängen bekomme ich eine Fehlermeldung, die ich nicht im Stande bin zu durchschauen, bin einfach auf Grund von zu wenig Erfahrung damit überfordert und weiss nicht, wo ich eine Antwort finde.

PREFIX rdf: <http://www.w3.org/1999/02/22-rdf-syntax-ns#>
PREFIX rdfs: <http://www.w3.org/2000/01/rdf-schema#>
PREFIX xsd: <http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema#>
PREFIX owl: <http://www.w3.org/2002/07/owl#> PREFIX foaf: <http://xmlns.com/foaf/0.1/>

SELECT ?p2 ?i WHERE {
   <http://olafhartig.de/foaf.rdf#olaf> foaf:knows ?p .
   ?p foaf:knows ?p2 .
   ?p2 foaf:interest ?i .
}


Habe die Anfrage also einfach in Anführungszeichen in meine bat-datei kopiert, das übergeben als query-file macht noch mehr Probleme und Fehlermeldungen.. also erstmal auf diesem direkten weg übergeben. Die Ausgabe auf der Windows cmd ist:

log4j:warn no appenders could be found for logger (com.hp.hpl.jena.shared.LockMRSW).
log4j:warn please initialize the log4j system properly.
log4j:warn see Apache log4j 1.2 - Frequently Asked Technical Questions for more info,


Ich gebe gern noch mehr Infos, aber denke, dass das als Einstieg reicht und der Threat nun auch schon groß genug ist.. würde mich wirklich voranbringen, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte die Anfrage durchzubringen.. Vielen Dank Steffen


----------



## kama (30. Dez 2012)

Hi,

nur mal ein kleiner Tipp:

Setting the class path


```
java -cp pfad/* ...
```

sollte aber funktionieren auch unter Windows.....wichtig nicht *.jar sondern einfach "*" angeben...

Gruß
Karl-Heinz Marbaise


----------



## BMC-Taz (30. Dez 2012)

Danke, das mit dem Stern klappt.. jetzt werde ich nochmal den link versuchen zum standardsetzen ... danke..


----------



## BMC-Taz (30. Dez 2012)

gibt es denn einen standard gesetzten Klassenpfad von java, den ich jetzt vielleicht überschrieben habe, die oracle anleitung hat auch geklappt..


habe dann noch eine frage, wenn ich mir das jena softwarpaket runterlade, wie verknüpfe ich das mit dem squinprojekt?


----------



## BMC-Taz (30. Dez 2012)

Nun also nochmal überarbeitet, Was bedeutet diese Fehlermeldung:

log4j:warn no appenders could be found for logger (com.hp.hpl.jena.shared.LockMRSW).
log4j:warn please initialize the log4j system properly.
log4j:warn see Apache log4j 1.2 - Frequently Asked Technical Questions for more info,



 bei der Eingabe:

java org.squin.command.query "PREFIX rdf: <http://www.w3.org/1999/02/22-rdf-syntax-ns#>
PREFIX rdfs: <http://www.w3.org/2000/01/rdf-schema#>
PREFIX xsd: <http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema#>
PREFIX owl: <http://www.w3.org/2002/07/owl#> PREFIX foaf: <http://xmlns.com/foaf/0.1/>

SELECT ?p2 ?i WHERE {
<http://olafhartig.de/foaf.rdf#olaf> foaf:knows ?p .
?p foaf:knows ?p2 .
?p2 foaf:interest ?i .
}"


Finde keine Lösung..


----------



## ARadauer (30. Dez 2012)

im Grunde bedeutet dass, dass SQUIN intern Fehler mit Log4J loggen will, und du wenn du es verwendest, bitte log4j konfigurieren sollst

wenn du nach 





> log4j:warn no appenders could be found for logger


in google suchst, findest du ein paar beschreibungen..

auf anhieb mal ein link.. schaut ganz ok aus auf den ersten blick... log4j - eine kurze Einführung


----------



## BMC-Taz (30. Dez 2012)

in diese seite habe ich auch schonmal gesehen.. aber verstehe trotzdem nicht, wie man das konfigurieren soll. in dem squin standalone packet ist ist doch unter lib\ext ein jar archive log4j-1.2.16.jar, welches dpch aber schon komplett auf das softwareüaket abgestimmt sein müsste oder muss ich ports in der firewall öffnen, aber zweifle daran auch, weil selbst wenn ich die firewall ausschalte (nur die im router an ist) das ganze nicht funktioniert.. oder muss da noch ein port forwarding rein?? hab da keine idee welche datei für die konfiguration nötig sein könnte..


vielleicht hat jemand zeit, doch kurz mal einen blick reinzuwerfen und mir auf die sprünge zu helfen


----------



## langhaar! (4. Jan 2013)

Zuächst mal: Was du bekommst, sind keine Fehlermeldungen, sondern Warnungen.

Du sollst einen Logger konfigurieren, damit dieser Statusmeldungen erfassen kann.
Das kannst du machen, musst es aber nicht.
Das Programm läuft keinen Deut anders, wenn du den Logger konfigurierst.

Allerdings kann dir ein Logger evtl. Hinweise geben, wo vielleicht etwas nicht erwartungsgemäß läuft.
Du kannst allerdings auch selber Ausgaben in die Programme bauen, wenn du die Arbeitsweise nicht verstehst oder Debuggen.
Wie gesagt: der Logger ist keine Pflicht.

Wie du den konfigurierst, steht in dem bereits gegebenem Link.
Eine Möglichkeit


> such das Logging System nach einer Konfigurationsdatei im Klasspfad, welche log4j.properties heisst



Wenn du dich selber damit nicht beschäftigen willst, so kann man auch schlicht und einfach jemand Geld dafür anbieten (Möglichkeiten dazu gibt es hier im Forum).


----------



## BMC-Taz (11. Jan 2013)

nicht jedes eichhörnchen ist gleich geschickt beim nüsse knacken, einige stellen sich dumm an, andere haben den dreh raus, ich möchte mich herzlich bei allen bedanken, die hier geantwortet haben, danke für die hilfe. jetzt geht es..  schließe diesen beitrag nun und nerve an anderer stelle weiter.. danke


----------



## BMC-Taz (11. Jan 2013)

hatte vergessen.. bin da eher ungeschickte eichhorn..


----------

